# Directvo 2 USB Not Working W /Zipper



## teamjr (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello,
I installed a new hard drive with zipper and all installed and drive is working in the Tivo. Later in the steps it says to telnet into the Tivo with its ip address. I keep getting the error, can not make connection on port 23? I am using a Belkin wireless USB adapter in the Tivo and have shut off the WEP on the router. I also used Angry IP Scanner, and the Tivo does not show up?

Is there a way to show the ip address of the Tive through its menu system, just to make sure it was entered correctly?

This is what it should be:

Tivo 192.168.2.101
Gateway 192.168.2.1

Thanks JR


----------



## teamjr (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello,

Adapter update, sorry. I am using the Belkin USB Wireless G F5D7050.

Thanks JR


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Is it on the list of working adapters?


----------



## teamjr (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello,

Actually no, may have to go and exchange. Just curious, why would not any USB wireless "G" adapter work?
Thanks JR


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> Is it on the list of working adapters?


Where can I view this list?


----------



## teamjr (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello,

The list of working USB Adapters,

From Tivo Underground
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4473297&&#post4473297

Tivo Web Site
http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=1faa0420-0e05-4b2e-9a42-253346b15256


----------



## Extremist (Dec 28, 2004)

Drivers just aren't there for the G adapters... sad but true. I really wish they were, would make life so much easier.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Uh, that 'compatable' USB adapter link from www.tivo.com are only for regular Tivo's, NOT DirecTivo's.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Have a look at /etc/hotplug/usb.map for all adapters compatible with your system.


----------

